# configuring iwi on 8.0-RELEASE



## csimmons (Feb 27, 2010)

I just switched from 7.2 to 8.0, and I'm having problems with
the network interfaces. I'm having three problems:

On boot, the log shows bfe0 being activated, but not iwi0, even though iwi0 does seem to get activated. Maybe this is just different from 7.2.
At the end of the boot and after the "login:" prompt is printed, the following message is printed three times: "iwi0: need multicast update callback."
When I ifconfig iwi0 down in order to use bfe0, dhclient disconnects and exits, and I seem to have no connectivity despite the fact that ifconfig says that bfe0 is active.
The only configuration files that I've edited are boot/loader.conf and etc/rc.conf.
loader.conf:

```
if_iwi_load="YES"
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
```
rc.conf:

```
keymap="us.dvorak"
keyrate="fast"

wlans_iwi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_bfe0="DHCP"
ifconfig_wlan0="DHCP"
hostname="dhcp-0001030689-4f-3d.client.fas.harvard.edu"
```
Idk why sysinstall added that last line to rc.conf; it seems non-dynamic, and it definitely wasn't there in my 7.2 installation.


----------

